# Is anything wrong with study the Apostles themselves, or their lives?



## alwaysreforming (Aug 9, 2005)

At a "homegroup" last night, it was decided to undertake a study on the Apostles, using a "Serendipity" guide book. Everyone loved the idea, and I was the only dissenting voice.

Can someone help me put words to why or why not this could be a bad idea? It seems that it violates a main hermeneutical principle because it places secondary roles into primary position and puts a focus on what was not intended to BE a focus. Am I off base and just too critical?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 9, 2005)

"All Scripture is profitable for..." you know the rest.

Much of the OT is narrative - what God did through Abraham, Moses, David, the Judges, etc. Hebrews 11 (the hall of faith) records the sanctified lives of the saints. They are a "cloud of witnesses" to us. We should learn from them.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 9, 2005)

Considering the context, a homegroup meeting, I don't you could say there's anything "wrong" with it. If you wanted to, you could study biblical archaeology, etc. This isn't church itself, and you are free to do as you please, in my opinion.

My only concer is that you mentioned Serendipity, which our smallgroups used to use at my first church, very seeker-sensitive. One of the pastors even jokingly called himself "Dr. Dipity" because he was such a big fan of them. As I recall, they didn't go too terribly deep theologically.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, about the "Serendipity" guides, they're terrible. In looking through the one about the Apostles, one of the questions was something like this: "How did Peter respond when Jesus did such and such? What is a better way he could have responded?"

Can you believe it!

However, Mr. Webmaster, since you don't think its necessarily a bad idea to study the Apostles, and even a good thing, I feel much better about it. I definitely wish it wasn't through the "Serendipity" guides, but I'm stuck with what I've been given.

Thanks for the input, Rick and Matt.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> Yes, about the "Serendipity" guides, they're terrible. In looking through the one about the Apostles, one of the questions was something like this: "How did Peter respond when Jesus did such and such? What is a better way he could have responded?"
> 
> Can you believe it!



Yes, they are weak. I always tried to make a game out of it, consider the questions a challenge-- squeeze out whatever theological emphasis I could, and then watch the eyes start to roll.

:bigsmile:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 9, 2005)

I've never seen them, so I can't help you on the guides themselves.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 10, 2005)

Not to change the subject but I once was in charge of a Grade 7 catechism class that used materials which promoted the following:

Picture Jesus on the cross dying for your sins! He is crying... 

You and Jesus are on a walk together. What would you say to Him?



[Edited on 8-10-2005 by poimen]


----------

